# 12V shed lighting setup



## markr6 (Jun 9, 2013)

I would like to set up a 12V system in my shed. It's small, maybe 6’x10’ so I thought about using the following materials. I don't know much about this stuff so please let me know what you think or if I missed anything.

+5W Brunton Solarflat panel to charge battery. I know it’s only intended as a trickle charger, but I’ll only be using the light for 10 minutes here and there; maybe not even for days at a time. So I think this would be OK. It also says a controller is not necessary for this panel size and because of the built-in protection.

+12V, 5Ah lead acid battery (leftover UPS backup type) – again, with little useage I think this would be enough…right?

+LEDwholesalers 5 Meter Reel Warm White 3100K Flexible LED Ribbon # 2026ww-31k – I plan on using the entire strip. One reviewer said he measured 1A draw, specs say 2A.

+I will add a small switch.

Do I need a driver for this, or can I just wire it right up to the battery?


----------

